

Germany Privacy Foundation closes down and terminate services - MrBra
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=it&sl=de&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.privacyfoundation.de%2F

======
MrBra
That's not recent news: it was announced in June, but today was first day that
connection to GPF DNS server was not working.

In the page they also announced that now: " The Swiss Privacy Foundation
operates uncensored DNS server, which is also the test domain welcome.gpf.
See:
[http://www.privacyfoundation.ch/de/service/server.html](http://www.privacyfoundation.ch/de/service/server.html)
"

What do you guys think? Does this changes something in terms of
trustworthiness?

